# [jQuery] Position eines Elements herausfinden



## tequito (7. Juli 2010)

Hi,

ich habe ein HTML-Konstrukt  und möchte auslesen das wievielte Element es ist wenn man es anklickt.


```
<ul id="liste">
  <li><a href="#" onclick="zaehler();">A wie Anton</a></li>
  <li><a href="#" onclick="zaehler();">B wir Berta</a></li>
  <li><a href="#" onclick="zaehler();">C wie Charlie</a></li>
  <li><a href="#" onclick="zaehler();">D wie Doris</a></li>
  <li><a href="#" onclick="zaehler();">E wie Egon</a></li>
  <li><a href="#" onclick="zaehler();">F wie Frieda</a></li>
</ul>
```

Wie kommt man mit jQuery daran, dass ich bei Klick auf "D wie Doris" das 4 Element bin?


----------



## rd4eva (7. Juli 2010)

```
$('#liste > li').click(function(){
   var ind = $(this).index();
});
```

Der Index beginnt bei 0, d.h. D wie Doris = 3. Aber du kannst ja einfach noch +1 machen wenn dir danach ist.
Die Onlick handler kannst du dir sparen.
Achja und die click function ist deswegen an li und nicht an das a-Tag gebunden weil es für a immer 0 geben würde.
Du kannst es aber auch an das a-Tag binden  :

```
$('#liste > li a').click(function(){
   var ind = $(this).parent().index();
});
```


----------

